# Hourmeter



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Received one of these in my sock, I'll have to install it on the Honda before the snow on Tuesday night.


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

I think I like it. No battery? Now we're talkin. I need 3 of those or similar. I don't mind paying for quality. I just don't want to give them $150 for the ones I might like. I'm having trouble seeing the name brand.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It's an internal battery. When shopping, note that some use replaceable batteries, and some are permanently in there. Like when the battery dies, the unit no longer functions. And they may be sealed shut, so it may not be user-replaceable.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I think it has an internal battery, likely non replaceable, I put it on my list after noticing it at Princess Auto. If the battery goes, take if apart and try to replace it.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

On the $20 specials with a sealed battery, you just replace them with another $20 unit. You can on occasion write the time down and you won’t lose it. I had to put one on with a tach also, after re-jetting I needed to see what the engine was putting out.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> It's an internal battery.


These use a CR2032 replaceable battery, have LARGE digits and are only $19.99: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RacingPowe...518214?hash=item4d6b68e4c6:g:iqcAAOSwsZhcVlxC


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Just finished installing this "Runleader HM058B" on my Ariens. Amazon has them for $23.95. Your choice of blue, red, or black buttons. Replaceable battery, IP67 submersible rating, clock/time, hours, RPM's, 2 alarms for maintenance. Really nice unit. Check um out.

http://www.run-leader.com/product.php?11/196/202


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

tabora said:


> RedOctobyr said:
> 
> 
> > It's an internal battery.
> ...


Yup. These are made by Runleader HM032R. This particular version offers IP65 rating and is $20.00 on Amazon. If you want better waterproofing (IP67 submersible rating) and a few additional features, the Runleader HM058B is $23.95 on Amazon. They're both nice units.

One nice feature on these Runleaders is the ability to turn off the LCD display anytime your not using it. If in the settings you choose to leave the display on all the time, battery life is about 2 year's. But you can simply press the "menu" and "set" buttons together and the display will turn off. This will significantly extend battery life. The display turns on automatically when you start the machine or if you press any button. They also have a "green" and "red" back light that briefly appears when you turn on the machine or press any button so you can see it in the dark. You can set it to stay lit up like this, but battery life is seriously diminished if you do. Lastly, you don't lose any of your information such as run hours, RPM'S, maintenance alerts, etc.... when you change batteries.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I have enough hour meters, currently, but those will definitely be on my list if I need more. The ability to turn off the display is a great idea. 99.999% of the time I'm not looking at it anyhow


----------

